# Celsius S36 optimal einstellen, aber wie die Pumpe?



## KohinaChan (7. November 2019)

Moin Moin an Alle

Als Vorwort, ja ich als verteufler von Flüssigkeiten in einem PC hab mir eine Wasserkühlung zugelegt. Da ich aber nicht den halben PC mit Komponenten spicken wollte habe ich eine der schon etwas länger am Markt befindlichen AIO´s genommen. Nach gefühlt Hunderten von YouTube Videos zu den entsprechenden Modellen bin ich Schlussendlich bei der Fractal Design Celsius S36 gelandet. Warum eine 360er und keine 280er?????
Ganz einfach im Deckel ist nicht genug Platz wegen der VRM Kühler des Mainboards und in der Front wäre die Pumpe bei einer 280er der höchste Punkt im System und das ist immer misst, falz sich Luftblasen bilden. So eine leergelaufene Pumpe ist der Tot jedes Pumpenlagers auf Dauer. Außerdem sehen Lüfter auf einem Tower für eine AIO irgendwie deplatziert aus.

Warum schreib ich das hier und was möchte ich von euch?

Ich möchte mir gerne für den Kühler ein eigenes PWM Profil erstellen und dabei die Lüfter vom CPU Fan Header und die Pumpe vom CPU Fan Opt Header steuern lassen. Denn auf Auto ist die Kühlung absolut leise, aber für bis zu 180 Watt ist alles Ok. Aber oberhalb von 180 Watt, regelt sie nicht genug hoch und die CPU rennt bis auf die 99°C Packet + Kern Temp bei 260 Watt Leistungsaufnehme (Dass könnt sich mein 9900k trotz -0,075V Offset. Im PWM Modus nur auf Board Modus Normal, ist sie stärker, aber oft viel zu hoch also Pumpe und Lüfter drehen im Idel und beim gamen unnötig hoch.

Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, steuer doch Lüfter und Punmpe über kurven selbst. Lüfter kein Problem, aber die Pumpe wieviel sollte die denn min bekommen?

Genauer gesagt ist mein Kern Problem, das laut HP des Herstellers gesagt wird Pumpen Speed 1950-3150 RPM und der Auto Modus lässt sie oft so bei 1912-1934 RPM döngeln. 

Also habe ich mich jetzt für die manuelle Konfig gefragt, welches ist die beste mindest RPM für die Pumpe, kann mir da jemand helfen?

Für Fragen zu meinem Airflow, könnt ihn in den ersten Teil des Videos reinsehen, da sollte ich alles Notwendige erwähnt haben. Natürlich ist der PC normalerweise zu und ich habe nur um besser zeigen zu können Front und Glasseiten Teil entfernt.

YouTube

Danke schon einmal für eure Antworten.

Gruß

KohinaChan


----------



## NatokWa (7. November 2019)

Ok .. wie zum Teufel schaffst du es 260Watt in den 9900K zu schaufeln ?!? 

Meine gönnt sich unter AVX-Last @4,9Ghz Allcore MAXIMAL 190Watt und rennt dabei auf max 75°C hoch . Höher als 1,32v geht sie dabei nicht und wenn ich nen Offset von 0.01v mache kackt die CPU gnadenlos ab . 

Frage ist natürlich : Mit welchem Tool liest du das aus + was für ein Mainboard steckt unter der CPU ?


BTW : ich würd gerne sehen wie du ein Offset von -0.075mv (Millivolt) einstellst ..... die Einstellung geht in ganzen Volt als Komma zahl ....


----------



## KohinaChan (7. November 2019)

So also ich fang mal oben an.
Die CPU gönnt sich bis zu 260 Watt wenn das Mainboard komplett auf auto sthet und ich den Turbo Modus abschalte und den Basis tack auf 4,7 GHz einstelle. Dann prime 95 Starte und den Extremsten test anwerfe, also AVX 2 bei 8/16 x 4,7 GHz.
Ich hab ehrlich gesaht nicht auf die VCore geachtet und das ganze so gut 60 Minuten laufen lassen, vermute bei steigender temperatur erhöht das Board die VCore.

Das Board ist ein Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master mit aktuellster firmware.

Zum Auslesen der Packet Power benutze ich Aida64 und HW Info, bei den werten sind sich beide recht einig, so 1-3 Watt Unterschied sind für mich auslese tolleranz.

Die extrem hohe Tempoeratur ist dem Auto modus der AIO geschuldet, die dreht gefühlt nur bis 25-30% auf, wenn ich auf PWM gehe, dann sind die temps auch deutlich niedriger.

Aktuell läuft die AIO auf  Auto und er hat ein powerlimit von 180 watt, das er bisher ledeglich in prime 95 erreicht. tacktraten sind stock und ich hab ledeglich den negativ offset gesetzt. Denn wenn ich mit fester spannung arbeite wird die CPU im idel halt wärmer. Der Aktuelle rekorf für Stock bei meiner CPU unter luft sind 1,200V für 8/16 x 4,7 GHz, aber da säuft der schon in prime gute 220 Watt+ und stirbt nach ein paar stunden ab, weil er zu warm wurde.

Bei Aida64 Stresstest hab ich dann 1,248V anliegen mit 140 Watt Leistungsaufnahme beim Paket
Bei prime 95 sind es 1,212V mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von 230Watt, wenn ich die turbos auf Stock lasse.

Die 260 Watt ereichte er mit einer Spannung von 1,360V, es scheint so als wäre das Übertakten des basistacktes eine extrem dumme Idee gewesen.


Moment zu der einstellung mach ich dir einen Video Screnshot und füg den mal hier ein. gemeint waren natürlich -75mV oder -0,075V sorry ich änder den Text mal ab.

Update
Mir stellt sich aber bei deinen Eingeben jetzt die frage, warum dein 9900K für 8/16 @ 4,9 GHz bei 1,320V nur rund 144 Ampere haben möchte. Wogegen mein 9900k für 8/16 @ 4,7 GHz mit 1,248V 184 Ampere benötigt.
Tacktet deiner eventuell unter AVX runter und läuft somit dann effektiv nicht mehr mit 4,9 GHz sondern ehem mit 4,3-4,5???

Update
Konnte gestern mal ewas rum probieren und *HUST* ich hab statt der MX4 wärmeleit paste tatsächlich die falsche tube in der Hand gehabt und die Silikon masse für die Model eisenbahn auf der CPU gahabt. Nur gut das das Zeug nicht leitet^^. Mit MX4 sind die Temps etwas neidriger, aber am Energie Hunger hat sich nichts getan, er gännt sich in Cinebench so gute 150 Watt bei 1,188V in AIDA 64 Stresstest sinds 149 Watt bei 1,248V und prime 95 AVX2 Stresstest sind es durch ein gesetztes power limit 160Watt bei 1,104V und 4,2 GHz. Da sollte die CPU save laufen.

Ich hab auch per zufall ein fürs games satbiles Setup gefunden, das sogar ein paar Cinebech runs erlaubt. Geschafft habe ich 5,1 GHz mit einem Offset von -0,005 V, da gibt ihm das Board dann 1,395V. AVX Offset ist 4, damit er beim booten nicht verreckt oder so powerLimits hat er keine. Die AIO muss dafür aber zwingend im PWm Modus sein, sonst rennt er sofort ins Thermal limit, denn Spitzen verbrach war 275 Watt Packet. Böse CPU son 9990K aber fürs gamen in UR3 MMos absolut schönes Teil,

Zu meinem AIO Pumpen Ratespiel bin ich jetzt volkommen verwirrt. Wenn ich die AIO im normal aufbau (alles am PWM Kabel der Pumpe) auf 100% also 12V stelle, dann werden mir nur rund 2860 RPM und nicht 3150 RPM ausgelesen hää??? und wenn ich sie extrem runterregel also so 10% läuft sie trotzdem mit mindestenz 1900 RPM.


----------



## NatokWa (8. November 2019)

PWM steuert NICHT!! über die Stromstärke , das PWM seht für Puls Wellen Modulation , eine art Taktsignal das IMMER mit 12v anliegt . Ist das Kabel der Pumpe 3 oder 4 Adrig ? Bei nur 3 ist es kein PWM sondern ne Pumpe im DC-Modus den man auch entsprechend einstellen muss .

Mal abgesehen davon das dir 5.1Ghz in spielen praktisch null Vorteil gegenüber 5.0Ghz bringen , letzeres aber drutlich weniger Strom verbaucht . fast 1.4V sind bei der CPU nicht sonderlich gut , die Alterung durch Elektronenmigration dürfte recht schnell zuschlagen .
Ich hatte ne 6800'er welche bei fast 1.4v lief , da muste ich den Takt nach knapp 1,5Jahren um 100Mhz reduzieren weil sie net mehr Stabil war .... ein jahr später um weitere 100mhz weshalb ich sie ausgetauscht habe gegen den 9900k . Das Ding ist zu teuer um es so zu verheizen , außer du hälst sie eh net so lange , dann kannst das gerne riskieren . ICH zumindest habe von ein paar Jahre mit der CPU zu "arbeiten" und achte darauf das sie nichtmal die 1,3V überschreitet .


----------



## IICARUS (8. November 2019)

Ein Prozessor bestimmt wie viel Spannung unter Last anliegen sollen.

Das ganze ist aber auch von der Güte des Prozessors und zum Teil auch vom Mainboard abhängig. Natürlich kann mit jeden Mainboard übertaktet werden, aber Mainboards in der oberen Preisklasse haben bessere Spannungswandler  verbaut die auch schneller reagieren können. Auch wenn dein Gigabyte Board qualitativ gut mit spielt gehört es nicht zu den TOP Boards wenn es um OC geht.

Kannst mir ruhig glauben, wenn deine Temperaturen auf 100°C hoch steigen liegt es nicht an deiner AIO, da kannst dich auch auf dem Kopf stellen. Mit Prime95 erreicht je nach Testlauf jeder 9900K eine hohe Leistungsaufnahme was bis zu 260 Watt hoch gehen kann und testest du das ganze dann noch mit AVX und einem niedrigen Testlauf von etwa 16K oder weniger dann gehen die Temperaturen so stark hoch das selbst ich mit einer custom Wasserkühlung Probleme hätte. Das liegt einfach daran das der Lot und das Silizium dieses Prozessors im oberem Temperatur bereich die Hitze nicht schnell genug auf dem Kühler abführen kann.

Bei mir verwende ich daher auch LM statt WLP.
Wieso? 

Mit WLP: Prime95 + AVX + 8K = 100°C
Muss mindestens ein AVX-Offset von 2 setzen damit mit AVX 200 MHz runter getaktet wird und ich bei 90°C lande.

Mit LM: Prime95 + AVM + 8K = 90°C
Ich muss kein AVX-Offset mehr nutzen da die Wärme zumindest so gut abgeführt wird das die 90°C gehalten werden.

Mit dem 9900K bekommst du mit jedem Kühler die 100°C erreicht sobald du Prime95 + AVX und ein Testlauf nimmst was eine hohe Rechenleistung verursachst. Besonders dann wenn 1,300v oder mehr anliegen müssen.

Im übrigem hatte ich bei meinen Test nur 1,208v unter Last anliegen und bin dennoch auf 100°C ohen LM gekommen.
Aber LM ist nicht nötig, da es nur mit extremen Testbedingungen ein gutes Ergebnis liefert. Im normalem Bereich ist der Vorteil nur 3-5°C und da tut es auch normale WLP, da LM auf dem Sockel auch nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.

Du solltest daher darauf achten kein AVX mit Prime95 zu verwenden, achte darauf das es deaktiviert ist.
Im übrigem laufen meine 5 GHz mit nur 1,224v unter Last, ich würde auch nicht 5 GHz anlegen wenn ich dazu über 1,300v gehen  müsste. Daher nutze ich auch keine 5,2 GHz da ich dazu 1,350v anliegen haben müsste.

Dieses ganze Watt Zeug ist am ende real ehe nicht mehr so schlimm, da kaum ein Spiel über 100 Watt kommen wird. Kommt aber auf die Spannung an die anliegen muss. So bleibe ich unter 95 Watt wenn ich 1,225v unter Last anliegen habe und zwischen 100-120 Watt wenn ich 1,300v anliegen habe. Ansonsten können Programme wie z.B. Videobearbeitern auch etwas mehr erreichen. Mit meinem Programm dazu erreiche ich an die 140 Watt.

EDIT:

Testest du mit AVX + Prime95 ist es auch normal das du mit der Spannung so hoch kommst, denn mit AVX muss die Spannung auch höher anliegen damit das System stabil bleibt. Daher ist es besser die Spannung ohne AVX zu ermitteln und dann ggf. ein AVX-Offset zu verwenden. Mit AVX und daher auch mehr Spannung steigt  auch deine Temperatur höher an.

Funktion: Die Spannung des Prozessor ohne AVX ermitteln und dann ein AVX-Offset von 3 nutzen.
Bedeutet... sobald ein Programm AVX anwendet muss damit das System weiterhin stabil bleibt nicht noch mehr Spannung anliegen da dann 300 MHZ herunter getaktet wird.


----------



## KohinaChan (8. November 2019)

Erstmal hi IICARUS

Nur Hand break nutzt bei mir die CPU sehr stark aus, das ist aber alles noch im rahmen. Mir gehr es primär in diesem Threah ansich darum wie ich am optimalsten meine Wakü pumpe einstellen kann ohne diese zu beschädigen oder zu viel lärm zu haben. Beim Gamen und im Idel, langweilt sich eh so eine CPU, und nur das neue Anno 1800, lässt den mal arbeiten bis die 2080 am limit ist. Die Wakü ist im Auto modus auch immer angenehm leise darm hab ich die ja gekauft. Mich stört nur, das sie bei anwendungen die Handbrak und BrixCat einfach gefühlt zu viel potential verschank und im PWM modus bis zu 10° besser kühlt, allerdings bei verdopplung der lautstärke.

Bin auch aktuell extrem am testen und hab mal funweise die 3 Originallüfter im Push an die wakü selbst gehängt und alle die 2 alte Kaze Flex meines Mugen im Pull per Mainoard steuern. Auch wenn das ganze absoluter Unfug ist, kühlt das tatsächlich besser, da die Warme Luft schneller vom Radiator wech gefüht wird. Ich werd mir wohl für die Zukunft mal bessere Lüfter für die Wakü holen, da schau ich aber noch mal in einige Tests, bevor ich unnötig Geld verschwende.

@NatokWa
Die Pumpeneinheit hat ein 4 Pol PWM Stecker, der über die Pumpenklatine ein 4 Pol Kabel zum PWm Lüfterhub am Radiator schleußt. Gehe davon aus, das die vermischung der PWm Signale falsche werte ans Mainboard sendet. 

Sollten alle versuche ins leere gehen, dan stelle ich die Takraten und Spannungen so ein wie ichs fürs Gamen am besten benötige und für den Angshasenfahtor stelle ich die TjMax einstellunf meines Boards auf 90°C um das Thermal Trotting zu verschärfen. Wenn ich dann wirlich mal den Tiger zum fauchen wringe, wird eine Moderne CPU ja mal ab und an solche Temps überleben. Bei mir wird die Hardware, einfach nur aus dem Spaß am Basteln und Bauen spätestenz alle 3 Jahre gewechselt und solange wird der ja wohl überleben.

Will ich den so kühl haben wie meinen ggeköpften 8700k, dann werd ich laut dem OC Meister Der8auer, das teil Köpfen und schlaifen müssen, das mache ich aber frühestensz 2022, wenn die Garentie eh abgelaufen ist.

IIcarus, da du ja anscheinent ein Wakü Erfahrener Member bist, kannst du mir ein paar lüfter empfehlen, die ich mir mal genauer anscheuen sollte? Ich suche eine gute mischung aus Lautheit und Leistung. Die Beigelegten sind zwar recht leise, aber ich vermute in diesem Silence Mode der Auto Einstellung zu stark gehemmt.


----------



## IICARUS (9. November 2019)

Im Allgemeinem muss ein Pumpe nicht geregelt werden.

Wenn sie mit voller Drehzahl nicht stört und leise ist würde ich sie sogar immer mit voller Drehzahl laufen lassen.
Die AIO aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes haben wir direkt nach dem erste Start auf volle Drehzahl gestellt und seither nicht mehr verändert. Eine Pumpe wird nur dann herunter gesetzt wenn sie mit voller Drehzahl zu hören ist und stört. Ansonsten gibt es kein Grund eine Pumpe zu regeln.

Das Kühlwasser reagiert träge und daher sind die Lüfterdrehzahlen dazu wichtig, weil sie die Kühlflüssigkeit herunter kühlen. Wenn dein Prozessor nicht mehr ausgelastet ist und deshalb kühler wird ist deine Wassertemperatur immer noch im selben Temperaturbereich, daher wird bei einer custom Wakü normalerweise auch nach Wassertemperatur geregelt und nicht nach CPU-Temperatur. Das ist jetzt bei dir natürlich nicht möglich, daher musst du selbst ein Kompromiss zwischen Drehzahl der Lüfter und Temperatur finden.

In meinem Beitrag wollte ich dir nur mitteilen das der 9900K ein Biest ist und es nicht an der AIO liegt wenn bestimmte Temperaturen mit extreme Tests nicht gehalten werden können, denn diese würde ich selbst mit meiner Wasserkühlung nicht mehr gut halten können und ich habe etwas mehr als nur ein 360mm Radiator verbaut.


----------



## NatokWa (10. November 2019)

Leise lüfter willst du ? Ich kann Silent Wings und Phantom Wings empfehlen . Gerade die Phantom-Wings sind für den Einsatz an Radi's optimiert mit Gummilippen auf beiden Seiten etc. + laufen schön leise , genau wie Silent Wings . 
Die einzigen von dem Hersteller die NIHCT leise sind , sind die Pure-Wings HighSpeed . Wenn die aufdrehen erreichen sie fast 30DB und sind deutlich höhrbar .


----------



## KohinaChan (11. November 2019)

Silent Wings 3 finde ich jetzt nicht so geeignet für Radiatoren, welchen Lüfter meinst du mit Phantom Wings? Den kann ich net finden bei Dr, Google.

Aktuell hab ich mir 3 von denen ausgeliehen NF-F12 PWM die puschen durch die aio und Unten sitzt nur noch einer der Kaze Flex und Pullt, damit unterhalb der GPu eine bessere verwirbelung der Luft herscht. Auch ist mir aufgefallen, das die AIO im Auto Modus tatsöchlich wohl die Wasser Temperatur genommen wird für die steuerung. Die Lüfter werden zwar ein ordentlicher Brocken an Geld werden, aber irgendwie bieten die im Idel und beim Gamen den besten Mix aus Lautheit und Kühlung. Bei  Rendern, liegen sie im Automodus nach 3 Stunden in etwas 1 Grad Kühler als die Originale bei gefühlt 5 DB weniger. 
Die Pumpe höre ich geahl bei welcher drehzahl, hab für sowas extrem überempfindliche Ohren, aber daren geöhnt man sich. Nach 4 Stunden Anno 1800 auf Ultra ist die GPU eh das lauteste im PC^^ die arme RTX 2080 ist etwas am Limit bei dem Game^^.

Ich werd die Pumpe bei  test diese Woche mal auf 75% einstellen und die Lüfter über die Temperaur des Sensors steuern lassen, den in in den Ratiator, also direkt zwischen rand und lamellen gehängt habe steuern lassen. Denn im Automodus ist mir aufgefallen je wärmer der Radiator, deso mehr dret die AIo auf.^^


----------



## NatokWa (12. November 2019)

Ok mein Fehler .... wenn man Shadow meint und Phantom schreibt ist man def. nicht ganz dabei mit der Rübe .....

Meinte diese Lüfter hier : NEU! Be Quiet! Shadow Wings 2 Luefter PC Case Home Office 1 x 140 mm 1 49.8 C  | eBay

Gibet in Weiß und Schwarz . Hab 3 eingebaut und die sind absolut unhöhrbar bei sehr hohem Luftdurchsatz . Hängen sogar an der MB Steuerung als einzige Lüfter bei mir , alle anderen laufen über handeingestellte Drehpotis .


----------

